
Weatherproofing your startup for any financial climate (the 3rd way) - tosh
https://medium.com/@cee/weatherproofing-your-startup-for-any-financial-climate-the-3rd-way-2dd8790a276a
======
tosh
related read: pg’s default alive or default dead
[http://www.paulgraham.com/aord.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/aord.html)

